# Since when....



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

has "God Save the Queen" been the _English_ national anthem? ??? So many sporting events recently have had the commentators say "and now the English National Anthem" - most recent occasion England vs Lichtenstein tonight. ??? ??? ???


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

dunno, but reading this post I've just realised I've gone 'Back to the Future'. Where did the last hour go?

oh yea - BST ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> dunno, but reading this post I've just realised I've gone 'Back to the Future'. Where did the last hour go?
> 
> oh yea - BST ;D


Twas my reaction as well...WTF, oh yeah....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My vote is always with 'Land of Hope and Glory' except i don't know the second verse of that either


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

http://www.cena.org.uk/

My choice would be "I vow to thee my country"


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mine would be the Cheeky Girls


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm planning on getting a tattoo of a bulldog fisting a dragon


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is there a tune called 'Beat Them With Sticks'?

That'd get my vote.  ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Is there a tune called 'Beat Them With Sticks'?
> 
> That'd get my vote.  ;D ;D ;D ;D


As I said to one of my Irish brethren who was at the game in Dublin, "you may have lost the rugby, now go out and beat them at drinking and fighting. Oh and steal their women too". So you better make sure you have some big sticks garyc....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> As I said to one of my Irish brethren who was at the game in Dublin, "you may have lost the rugby, now go out and beat them at drinking and fighting. Oh and steal their women too". So you better make sure you have some big sticks garyc....


Celtic birds? Thanks but no thanks. Been there done that: you can have 'em all. If you do want them to be taught how to come properly however, then send 'em over.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hey Gary, thats just put a vision into my head of David Brent talking about The Corrs in "The Office" (when the room goes silent......)

lol


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Hey Gary, thats just put a vision into my head of David Brent talking about The Corrs in "The Office" (when the room goes silent......)
> 
> lol


Spooky. That's exactly what I was thinking aboout when i posted it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Damn. "must have some original thoughts"....... 

lol


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Celtic birds? Â Thanks but no thanks. Â Been there done that: you can have 'em all. Â If you do want them to be taught how to come properly however, then Â send 'em over. Â Â


No - I meant the Irish should go into town after the game and teach the English how to drink and fight, and then steal their (the English guys) burrds.

Thinking about it, maybe not. Been there, done that and have now learnt from my mistakes. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No - I meant the Irish should go into town after the game and teach the English how to drink and fight, and then steal their (the English guys) burrds.


You want us to export some mingers and biftas for you? No problem we have ample stocks.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> a tattoo of a bulldog fisting a dragon


Sounds like my wedding night  ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> Sounds like my wedding night  ;D


that's wicked ;D


----------

